# My Sig P6



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

This was my 1st Sig,it's finish was in some need of help and the DA trigger was brutal,I refinished in Flt blk Gunkote,Short trigger with a 19lb. trigger spring replacing most all the springs and giving it new Truglo TFO sights,and polishing the feed ramp up.. I have always been a true 1911/.45 man but since Ive finished working on this Sig the way it feels handles and shoots, I find I'm opting to strap it on more and more over my .45,unless I know I'm going into a very bad area. +10 for those TFO Sights there amazing!!!


> IMG]http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk210/ECHOONE101/100_1809.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sig p6*


----------

